# We are the Hive.  You have been assimilated



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

And thus we start a new thread.

And there was much rejoicing.

It's been a while since i started a new thread anyway. Feels good.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2004)

*rejoices*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow! There is a sudden Darkness in the hive.

Good to see that.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Darkness, close the old please?


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

hi! it's a new hive thread, been so long, hasn't it?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

only a month.  lets see if we can close this one out in a week.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

don't doubt we can do that..... I hope, I need something to entertain me during homework.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

try...finishing the homework then play


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

then the homework's broing.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

boring too... it's broing because it goes faster and boring because... it's... welll, boring.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

and what homework are you working on tonight?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

learning is fun


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

learning is definately fun.  If I could afford it, I'd be a professional student.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Is it just me or did randomlings just crash?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 26, 2004)

What does the Hive do?

Who here is interested in a Miss ENWorld competition?  Open to both sexes.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

The Hive does many things.  It slices, it dices, it makes jullianne fries.  But, most of all, it passes the time with delightful and silly conversation.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Is it just me or did randomlings just crash?




Not just you


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> What does the Hive do?
> 
> Who here is interested in a Miss ENWorld competition?  Open to both sexes.




The Hive serves as a place for silliness and for members of EN World to better know each other if they choose

I'm not sure the males would want to be crowned Miss EN World


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay. that's it. it is time for bed.  much sleep is needed.

night.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

heck yeah, I wan to be miss enworld..... first. I need women's clothing. dont' think I'll win without surgery... but.... burninators look androgynous enough don't they?


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 26, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Who here is interested in a Miss ENWorld competition?  Open to both sexes.



If there's no swimsuit competition, I'll enter!


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

eeew, a bunch of sweaty gamers in bikinis..... that'd be funny


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 26, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Is it just me or did randomlings just crash?



down for me too.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> down for me too.



 how will we survive?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey, there's a hair in my mouth!!

I hate it when this happens.

Oh, uh- hi, guys.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

I chew on my hair, and it always breaks off and gets stuck between the teeth.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 26, 2004)

nightnight hive. It's early time tomorrow morning, and I need to sleep.


----------



## Maldur (Apr 26, 2004)

Woohoo, and this week my work slowed down enough for me to hive around


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey, a new thread. I guess Petz is good for something then   

Still working evening shifts so I've got plenty of time to post during the day, and at night. Unfortunately evening shift here means all of you Merkins are at work posting like you were paid for it.


----------



## Maldur (Apr 26, 2004)

They are matey  they are !!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 26, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> They are matey  they are !!




I that case. Crothian must live in a Mansion the size of Buckingham Palace


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 26, 2004)

On an entirely unrelated note. Our local supermarket has just started selling one pound buckets of chips for only 3 Euro. I'm going to get soooo fat in no time  :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Morning all. It's nice and gloomy outside today.

Good cave weather.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 26, 2004)

G'morning!

The weather here's rather nice.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Well... I'm considering the gloom to be nice today.  Just in the mood for it today, I guess.

Job fair today.  Guess i should go to it and all that.  Guess I'll go this afternoon.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

It's cool here and I'm waitying for a package...I hate waiting for a package....


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 26, 2004)

KITTENS!

I'm back up in Durham again now, straight back into uni work  But hey 

*weebles*

Um, I had something relevant to say too, but I can't remember now.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm going back to Durham...durham...durham...I'm going back to durham..yo I don't think so  

the rapping Hive!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

"I wish I could end every rap song I didn't like with a buzzer.  But now, usually you just have to wait until the light changes."  -Drew Carey


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

How true...how true....

Of course people usually drive artound my apartment complex with too loud music as well


----------



## the Jester (Apr 26, 2004)

Actually, the worst is at work- the soft-rock 70's muzak- rrrghl... can't take it!

I often have to change from one of our suck music channels to another suck music channel a coupla times a day.  We only have three choices, though.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

70's soft rock is awsome...get some Barry Manilow..some pena colluta....


----------



## the Jester (Apr 26, 2004)

You, my friend, are a sick, sick man.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

I like 70s rock.  70s soft rock, I could leave, though.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 26, 2004)

It's been a while since I was part of the Hive. What's going on nowadays?

Oh, and do we have to fear that the [Petz] tag takes over?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm getting Barry Manilow's greatest hits for Jester now  

Petz is nothing to fear, its a fun game I hear.  Join in the fun and kick you fellow friends butts in the arena!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Petz is nothing to fear, its a fun game I hear.  Join in the fun and kick you fellow friends butts in the arena!!




I'm no community supporter, so no joining as far as I understand.    And I wasn't afraid of the game, but of the tag. There are a few "silly" (read hivemindy) threads with a [Petz] tag.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

we're trying to disguise ourselves.  And since your not a community supporter yo can send your "money" my way


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't look as Petz taking over the Hive.  Look at the Hive taking over Petz.

It is a bunch of hivers making the silliness in the threads, after all.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

You have more then enough money, Croth.  Let him share it with those less fortunate....

Like me.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> we're trying to disguise ourselves.  And since your not a community supporter yo can send your "money" my way




You mean close to 2600 is not enough for you?  my 108 or so won't change much anyway, and maybe there'll be some _other_ use for it...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You mean close to 2600 is not enough for you?  my 108 or so won't change much anyway, and maybe there'll be some _other_ use for it...




Quite right. he's got too much cash.  Steal from the rich and give to the poor and all that.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

"Stop blowing holes in my ship!"


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Stealing is wrong

And besides it's not like he's goiung to be using it anyway.  How am to possible survive on such little amou8nt of funds anyway.  I need your help.    I might just start a petz drive for donations


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

"But why is the rum gone?"

Yes yes. you are dreadfully poor.


----------



## ASH (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, I am not a community supporter either, and i would be more than willing to sponser another's petz, but then again, i dont know how, or who...

A new hive thread already.. wow.. nice!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

I think I might hold some contest to give away money


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

All you have to do is click on petz in the menus and click on the scroll down option bank.

Then you just need to click open account.  Deposit any cash then transfer it to another account (which are listed in people's profiles).

Mine is account XPETBK-9758   and I'm much poorer than Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

But I'm taller then AO is so I deserve the money  

Okay, I have no idea how those two fit together, but it's a fact.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah.. well I'm shorter!  and... umm.... am clean shaven!

Umm.. yeah. that's it.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

well, I made the 61st post in this thread...and everyone knows 61 is the magic number


----------



## ASH (Apr 26, 2004)

See, now I have a problem because I like both of you.. So very much. I mean, Ao, is shorter than Crothian, but Crothian is taller than Ao.. so you both have wonderful qualities..

So, I may just wait and rack up a bit more money in the bank first..


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmm... it seems that because of my brother's insane use of his credit card, mine is being revoked.   :\   Some logic, eh?  Well, that's my mom for ya.   

Now to do a search for an alternate credit card company to use...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 26, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> See, now I have a problem because I like both of you.. So very much. I mean, Ao, is shorter than Crothian, but Crothian is taller than Ao.. so you both have wonderful qualities..




I'm taller than both of them, so what do I win?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

ash keep your money....you might find a different use for it at some point


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hmm... it seems that because of my brother's insane use of his credit card, mine is being revoked.   :\   Some logic, eh?  Well, that's my mom for ya.
> 
> Now to do a search for an alternate credit card company to use...




don't get a credit card, you don't need one


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> don't get a credit card, you don't need one




You forgot the wavy hand bit.


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ash keep your money....you might find a different use for it at some point





Do you think that they may use the *money* for other features...Hmm..

I still may sponser a petz.. who knows. I dont!


Hive hive hive hive hivehivehivheivheivheivhiehviehviehvievhievhadfhaksahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Wow! There is a sudden Darkness in the hive.
> 
> Good to see that.



 Right, it's been a while...


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Darkness, close the old please?



 Huh. That was unexpected; didn't think anyone would still be using it... Well, closed it now.


			
				Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> only a month. lets see if we can close this one out in a week.



 Yah. I still remember the times when we managed three threads per day. They might even had 800 posts each, come to think of it.[/old geezer]


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

ya, the fun 800 post limits...those were the days


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Good to see you around here.  You haven't been on randomlings since.... well... before i joined the hive.

I'm back and there is a new comedy list posted.

Now just to finish this battle with Merric.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, the fun 800 post limits...those were the days



Oh yeah. We even had more gnomes back then.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Good to see you around here. You haven't been on randomlings since.... well... before i joined the hive.



 *nods* Nor here, very much.
My EN World post count almost exceeded hong's at one point; nowadays I'm not even in the top 10 any more.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Hm. I still can beat hong with a stick so don't count me out just yet.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

That has been noted on your hive resume for future reference.

Hong beating is a definate plus.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

ya, resumes...that's all we need


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Well.. we've already got bios.  It's the next step up.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

the bios are soooo out of date


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

No kidding, I dont even have one!

 

And there is no hong, only a hong stick


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Bios? Resumes? I know something that'd be in mine. 


Ya know, everybody's blaming Piratecat...

But in truth I bear most of the blame for the creation of the Hivemind. If only I had held my tongue in the Sacred Thread, so much could have been avoided. Alas, back then I wasn't aware of how dangerous it can be to let loose the full posting fury of Crothian upon an innocent, unsuspecting board.



'course, I'm much better at coming up with silly comments than at knowing when _not_ to use them. Oh well.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> And there is no hong, only a hong stick



 I find your views interesting and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

I blamne piratecat...not for the Hive, it was named for him but he didn't start it.  I blame him for the theft of posts he did 

Yes, the orginal hivemind thread, the irony of a simple question asked by a very intelligent, handsome, some might even say unequaled...member of this community.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Poor Pkitty. so much blame.  Is he truly so deserving?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yes, the orginal hivemind thread, the irony of a simple question asked by a ... member of this community.



...and transformed into something greater by the uniquely-inspired vision of a gifted moderator far ahead of his time.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Poor Pkitty. so much blame.  Is he truly so deserving?




Yes, I saw the hidden thread that showed it was his idea to steal my posts


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> ...and transformed into something greater by the uniquely-inspired vision of a gifted moderator far ahead of his time.




funny...it doesn't read that way


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yes, I saw the hidden thread that showed it was his idea to steal my posts



 You sneaky rascal!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> funny...it doesn't read that way



 Right, not if you don't share my level of insanity, err, _vision_.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> funny...it doesn't read that way




Nothing every does.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You sneaky rascal!




I was given access to it for a few weeks.  When the ENnie boards were set up, i guess all the judges could see it.  Psion even posted once in there "who watches the watchers" in one of the threads.  I just had to do a search for my name to see if anyone had been bad talking me or something.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Nothing every does.




True, but the first thread is like a icon....


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Psion even posted once in there "who watches the watchers" in one of the threads.



 Not that that was the first time Psion gained access... 


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> I just had to do a search for my name to see if anyone had been bad talking me or something.



 You are soo banned. Banned, I say.





Or was it 'band'? I forgot.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> True, but the first thread is like a icon....



 D&D has a lot of iconics but this one is ours.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You are soo banned. Banned, I say.




Not going to happen...I've bribed to many admins in my time  

_(not that that would actually matter if I ever commited a banning offense)_


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _(not that that would actually matter if I ever commited a banning offense)_



 True; the banning offense would likely go unnoticed anyway, safely hidden under all your of your other posts.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

it's not like you all have noticed all my bannible posts before....i mean I'd never do anything that got me kicked off of EN World....


----------



## Tallok (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Not that that was the first time Psion gained access...  You are soo banned. Banned, I say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 band, or is that bland? hmmm?
how is everyone?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's not like you all have noticed all my bannible posts before....i mean I'd never do anything that got me kicked off of EN World....



 *hides manila envelope*

Sure, sure.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> band, or is that bland? hmmm?



 Depends on which band you're talking about. 


			
				Tallok said:
			
		

> how is everyone?



 A bit exhausted but relatively happy, thanks.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm a little tired, but okay.  As I said, job fairs are stressful for me.

But now I am relaxing for the night, basking in the dark of the room with only the glow of the computer screen illuminating the room.


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Hive. What everyone up to? I'm watching the second part of_ Prime Suspect 6._


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Just surfing around on the boards.

That was a good one, though we missed part 1.  I need to get the tape from my folks so we can see it.

That was the first Prime Suspect we've seen.  I rather liked the main character.  I look forward to seeing Prime Suspect 1 & 2 in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Envel (Apr 27, 2004)

i am trying to do my math homework, but am getting distracted


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

what kind of math homework?

I rarely actually got distracted from my math homework after I started it, but then again, I'm a math geek.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 27, 2004)

my neighbors have angered me. apparently, my music's too loud. and it's not even all that loud.  so now it's turned down, and it makes me all not-happy


----------



## Maldur (Apr 27, 2004)

Tallok, its not like you have time for music with all that Homework


----------



## Tallok (Apr 27, 2004)

I can't work without music. I have more homework than normal tongiht.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey gang!

Jester's in the hizzive, just off work and ready to smoke some old toby!


----------



## Tallok (Apr 27, 2004)

Important public safety announcement to all hivers! 
when eating tea, make certain that the tea staple is entirely removed, and that parts don't break off, only to end up in one's mouth!.
I was eating it, and luckily, upon biting down on someting hard, found that the end of the tea staple was in my mouth, it had come off the bag.
thank you. that is all.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2004)

_...Eating..._ tea?


----------



## Ashwyn (Apr 27, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> _...Eating..._ tea?



Dude, don't get him started.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 27, 2004)

no, best not, but suffice to say, it tastes good. and I eat a lot of it.
*as per ashwyn's requests, changes subject*
so ashwyn and jester, how're you?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2004)

Good- had a long night at work with some 'customer service issues' (my cute lil way of saying customers who were aggravating, but you'd never know it by the way I act at work ).  Just finished a beer.  Got me old toby smokin' right now.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 27, 2004)

hmm, do I sleep now, or attempt to write three pages of an essay? or do I just turn in this rough draft a day late and skip all my sleep tomorrow. I'm thinking the latter, but I don't think my english teacher'll much like it.
Edit:
uck. there's no point trying, I can't write that much now. g'night hive!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2004)

G'night, Tallok!

Hem... think Tallok's right.  Night, Hive... sleep cometh..


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

Good morning hive.. hows all the crazy folks here.. i am up WAY too late, so late its now early. In fact I will be trying to get at least 3 hrs of sleep before my kids get me up..

I hope tomorrow is a productive day. 

the hive is trucking!


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 27, 2004)

_"Bwahahaha! I have created a terrible monster that shall send you fleeing in terror! I have created - THE SQUITTEN!"_ (A hybrid squirrel-kitten)


Anyways, I now officially hate the university library. I have a presentation to do at 3:15 this afternoon, and I still haven't managed to get the book I need to do it from the library. There's apparently a copy on the normal shelves - except there isn't, as it isn't actually there physically even though the database says it is. And the reserve section copy that I've booked for... 5 minutes time still hasn't been returned by the previous user. This sucks. I'm going to have to spend all afternoon lurking here, it looks like


----------



## Maldur (Apr 27, 2004)

Life is tough
In the dutch royal librarie a intern spend 6 months checking behind rows of books. To see if there were any books stuck behind them. He recovered about 20000 books this way.

The idea to check for misplaced books was shot down as it would take too much time. the estimate was taht another 20000 book would be recovered that way.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

In the Royal Danish Library they discovered about 50000 missing books when doing the same thing, most were rare ones that a former curator actually had embessled.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I rarely actually got distracted from my math homework after I started it, but then again, I'm a math geek.



 You have a good sense of humor, like cats _and_ math?

Are you the brother I never had, perchance?


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You have a good sense of humor, like cats _and_ math?
> 
> Are you the brother I never had, perchance?




Cats are good. Maths is bad.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 27, 2004)

G'Mornin'!

Anyone else awake yet?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You have a good sense of humor, like cats _and_ math?
> 
> Are you the brother I never had, perchance?




Could be, could be.  There are many things stranger happening in the world.

Oh. and Fex, math isn't bad, it's just misunderstood.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Yup. I'm awake now and doing my morning computer checking.  It's a nice morning out today.

I've got to get a cover letter together and email one of the companies that was at the job fair yesterday for a position as an actuarial analyst.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 27, 2004)

Feh, Math _is_ evil.  I'm good at it, but it doesn't make it any less evil...


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

So you say you're good at being evil, Sniktch?


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Could be, could be.  There are many things stranger happening in the world.
> 
> Oh. and Fex, math isn't bad, it's just misunderstood.




No. Maths bad. Rock good. Fire good. Food good. Fact that sky not fall on head good.

But maths bad.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

nah. just misunderstood.  I like calculating things far too much.  orchid has yet to learn not to ask me a math question, cause I'll regularly sit down with my pad of paper and spend as much time as it takes to figure it out.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> No. Maths bad. Rock good. Fire good. Food good. Fact that sky not fall on head good.
> But maths bad.




Fire bad, tree pretty.

Wait... what am I saying?  Fire not bad. Fire GOOOD.  Fire pretty.

And of course Sniktch is good at being evil.  He's a rat bastard, after all.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Mathematics is a language, a set of equations has the look of music as it flows though its permentations.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> So you say you're good at being evil, Sniktch?




You don't remember?  *gasp*  Of course I'm good at being evil - I scored 94% on the evil genius test, after all


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

He's as good at evil , as I am at posting


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2004)

G'morning Hive, how are y'all this fine day? 

Hopefully all's well with the busy bees gathering pollen; soon there will be honey.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Mathematics is a language, a set of equations has the look of music as it flows though its permentations.




You could say it's my second language.  I'm better at it than I am at my Latin, Ancient Greek, or French.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

can a pair of 14 th level character odwit and defeat a 20th level cleric?  I doubt it , but I'll find out tonight!!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 27, 2004)

On an unrelated topic, Crothian, I didn't get to the post office yet, but the box is sealed up, addressed, etc, and just waiting for my next opportunity to send it


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> You could say it's my second language.  I'm better at it than I am at my Latin, Ancient Greek, or French.




I used to be better at it then English, but I think my mad skills in the art of the numbers has diminshed....just don't use calculus as much in the real world.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> On an unrelated topic, Crothian, I didn't get to the post office yet, but the box is sealed up, addressed, etc, and just waiting for my next opportunity to send it




That's fine, how was Hunter's trip to the eye guy?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 27, 2004)

Hunter's vision checked out - its perfectly normal for a 4 year old.  He was very good at the doctor's too 

mmmmm, honey....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> can a pair of 14 th level character odwit and defeat a 20th level cleric?  I doubt it , but I'll find out tonight!!




Hmm.. that's only a 6th level difference.  We recently had a group of 10th-12th levels take down a Marilith through preparation, good planning, and a lot of luck.  Was still a very close tpk.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hmm.. that's only a 6th level difference.  We recently had a group of 10th-12th levels take down a Marilith through preparation, good planning, and a lot of luck.  Was still a very close tpk.




Well, we only have 2 pcs, not the usually 4.  THey will not be prepared, but the cleric will.  I'm not expecting them to fight him, I'm expecting them to deal with him.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 27, 2004)

In second edition I once TPKed a 25th level party with a bunch of 3hp kobolds...

Of course, each kobold had a single globe from a necklace of missiles


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Ah. yes.  and, that night we didn't have the usual 6 PCs, but 9 PCs.

And dealing with someone is infinately easier than fighting them.  Especially if their opposition has a low wisdom.  But, him being a 20th level Cleric, he's probably got at least a 19 wisdom.  oh well...


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hunter's vision checked out - its perfectly normal for a 4 year old.



 Hunter? Is he some kind of killing machine?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Our DM almost tpk'd our group of 2nd and 3rd levels with a pack of 12 normal housecats.  To this day, my character (who is almost 13th level) is still afraid of housecats.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hunter? Is he some kind of killing machine?




He's my son, and yes, I think so  A 4 year old killing machine.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ah. yes.  and, that night we didn't have the usual 6 PCs, but 9 PCs.
> 
> And dealing with someone is infinately easier than fighting them.  Especially if their opposition has a low wisdom.  But, him being a 20th level Cleric, he's probably got at least a 19 wisdom.  oh well...




Ya, he's going to be a smart guy...he's going to convince them to free his god...a demi god that is trapped in the area they are near.  He can't free the god becasue of portections it holds against evil beings.  The party is good, they should have no trouble defeating Skip.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> can a pair of 14 th level character odwit and defeat a 20th level cleric?  I doubt it , but I'll find out tonight!!




It could happen, but it's unlikely without some serious prep and the right approach.

The epic party I run for typically takes on things they really shouldn't and comes out ahead, but they're like the adventuring 30 with all their damn cohorts and stuff... _damn, wish we still had :rollseyes:!_


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian:  Skip??


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Crothian:  Skip??




Angel reference


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmm... don't think I recognize that one.  Course, I'm still working on seeing most of the series.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2004)

I think the next game I run I will use the shadow template a fair amount (from MotP)... the pcs are prolly going to be descending into a deep narrow chasm between two mountains... the sun never reaches the bottom, so I'm going to have a number of weird darkness/shadow/fungus encounters.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Sounds cool jester...you can have some great imagiry as they look up and can see the light and what's above them, but around them it's pitch black.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmm.. our friday group is getting ready to venture through the shadow plane again.  There is a clan of horseriders who travel "through the crease" (the times when shadows rule, such as dusk and dawn).  We need to make use of their services to make a week's journey in a few minutes.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

bribe them with slaves....offer the other memebers of the party, especially Orchids character


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Nah. If anyone was going to get offered up as a slave, it'd be my character.  After all, he is the least useful of the group.  I didn't intend to build him as a 5th wheel, but he seems to be just that.  Course, if he was offered up, that'd mean that orchid's character would officially be in charge (which is something she doesn't want).

Sides, slavery is illegal.  Really not sure what will go on at the next game.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah, they saw a bridge about 2/3 of the way down... so if they can reach that, they won't have to go _all the way_ down.


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 27, 2004)

Yay! Soon I get to restart my ol' Warhammer d20 campaign - though it may not last much longer before we start up a new campaign. This is because the PC's had, at last note, managed to really, really piss off a branch of the Purple Hand cult in Middenheim and now have an incorporeal hivemind-style ex-cultist leader who is fully aware of what they're up to and intends to stop them from destroying his hard-researched _plantblight_ alchemy. This could go very badly for the PC's but then again they may well defeat the machinations of the cult. Problem is, if they do then the main protagonist of the campaign is dead 

Not a problem though. I have ideas for either a M&M campaign, or something special in a homebrew setting where all the PC's are 5th level, know only half of their skill point allocations (cos I allocate the rest and reveal them to the PC's as the game progresses) and know only their first names. That is _all_ they know when they wake up in a Steelclad faction-owned laboratory in the extraplanar city of Entropy  Heheh, steampunk, planar madness and a massive urban conglomeration that spans an area the size of a continent, in the middle of which they are lost souls  I might well go with that idea


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 27, 2004)

Man, I appear to be having PC problems at work.  Can't log onto AIM, can't use one of my PCs to connect online at all...  No one else seems to be having trouble.  This bites


----------



## Maldur (Apr 27, 2004)

ok, angel ad or buffy was invoked in this thread. You wont see me here again!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2004)

Sucks, Sniktch.  Good luck!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> ok, angel ad or buffy was invoked in this thread. You wont see me here again!




spoilsport.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

when do we have a thread this big without buffy or angel??


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone.. Hows the hive today..?

How are your petz doing?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Maldur
> ok, angel ad or buffy was invoked in this thread. You wont see me here again!




Can we talk about Firefly?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

WE can talk Firefly: love firefly.

Ash, things are good.  How's Iowa?  I'm prepping for tongihts gaming session.  And listening to the best novelty songs ever.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Ash.  I'm doing okay today and so is Grr Argh!

Chippy (Guedo's pet), however, needs love and healing.  I've already donated money and played with him.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/petz.php?do=viewpet&id=36

Account XPETBK-6641

Won't you please help him too?


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Can we talk about Firefly?




I dont know anything about Firefly...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh, you should know lots about Firefly, Ash.  It's fun.  Best western space drama I've ever seen.

Course, you probably want to finish Buffy first.


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

Iowa is okay. Busy at the least. My mom and I are heads of the Mother Daughter banquet for our church, so I am trying to get that all organized and together.

Its not hard, but its alot of work. Then school, and kids. Same old same... 

I need a vacation. But i suppose a bath will do...

 Whats firefly..?


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

I finished the fist 5 seasons of Buffy. I am in to the first season of Angel.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Firefly is Joss Whedon's scifi drama.  Fox cancelled it after showing 10 of the initial 13 episodes (out of order, no less).

Great cast, great ideas, so of course fox canned it.  There is a dvd set with all 13 episodes on it and other stuff.  Great little set.  Joss is currently working on the script for a Firefly movie, which is scheduled for summer of 2005.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Firefly is brilliant.  Great characters, great stories, great everything.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Soon you'll have seen more Angel then I have.  I've seem about half of season 1 of Angel (missing the ocassional episode), most of the first 10 episodes of season 2, a few episodes of season 3, the last 4 episodes of season 4, and all that has been aired of season 5.

I wanna get Buffy season 4 before I start on getting Angel DVDs, but for that i need an inflow of cash.  Sent out a resume to a local insurance agency for a job as an actuarial analyst today.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Good luck on the job hunt AO!!

I've got all the angels and buffy so far released, I've been picking them up as they come out so it spreads out them out and its easier to afford them.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

We'll see how it goes.

If nothing else, all those businesses at the job fair now have my resume.


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

Good luck Ao.. 

I have no clue what happens next in Buffy. I know that she comes back after being 'dead'.. but i dont know how.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

WEll, that's best to not know.  Its better to be suprised by such thing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Well.. we won't spoil it for you.  Though I've only seen parts of season 6, it took me a while to appreciate it.  It is a very rough season, but hearing the commentaries on the season 5 dvds and reading articles, I better understand why season 6 had to be.

Plus, I found it rather interesting how the ending for season 6 was slated for season 5, but they canned that idea when the show was cancelled and later postponed it for season 6 when it was picked up by a different network.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Season 6 is a great season.  It's something you rarely see happen to heros.  It was very well done.


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

I dont mind if you spoil it.. But then again, we should not talk of it, lest we loose Maldur.

Hey does anyone have any interesting Argumentitive essay topics..???


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Umm... well.. the essay on the first exam I had saturday was on employee's rights to privacy and employer's rights to know what you are doing on their time.  It hinged around whether or not employers should have to tell the employees they are monitoring their email and web history before they do it.

That's about all I've got.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Do something hugely controversial and take the unpopuliar side.  DFor instance argue how slavery is good and we should still have it.

Note: I don't believe in slavery and I don't want to get into a topic about slavery.  But when it comes to smart essays, its best to take the tough side of an arguemnt.


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

I usually go with the unpopular side, for instance, if its on school uniforms, i am in favor. 
Its just that the few things that I have any decent idea on, i have already done papers on. My thesis statment is due tonight, and I have no clue what my subject even is..


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Bad is good baby, down with government?

I am the evil midnight bomber what bombs at midnight?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Just because you've done the topic before doesn't make it worth reapproaching.

Back in high school, I did a paper on the Odyssey and the Aeneid and how virgil stole from various sources for his roman epic.  In one of my last semesters in college, I redid the paper.  It came out ten pages longer and I ended with a slightly different stance.


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

I am really torn. I cant decide what to do.. I think I will end up doing a paper on weather hate crimes should be treated as a seperate category of crime...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

what is this a thesis for, exactly?


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

Its not a thesis paper.. its a thesis statment, or topic statment for my college comp II class.
But its hard to write a thesis statment when I dont have a topic yet.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah. that's always tough.  I usually didn't pick a topic until a week before the paper was due.  Sometimes nit until the day before.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

IT's always tought o just pick a topic out of the air.  There's always the hot button issues of the day: Iraq, Terrorism, North Korea, Gay Marrage, Space explorations, etc.


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

We can not use anything connected to the war or terrorism because we have a girl in our class who just recently lost a brother in Iraq and our teacher does not want her to feel bad...my biggest problem is I have no opinions on most topics.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 27, 2004)

I think the hate crime issue is a good topic.  If you're taking the unpopular side, I imagine you'll argue that hate crimes shouldn't be a separate category?

Good luck!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Your teachers a wimp and you should argue that you should be able to use those topics because of the first admendment.  

Sorry, when you start getting rid of topics just because it might upset someone where do you stop?  I've had teachers that have done that sort of thing and it doesn't sit well with me becasue it's not like they every go around the room and ask everyone which subjects would upset them.  But I digress.....


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> I think the hate crime issue is a good topic.  If you're taking the unpopular side, I imagine you'll argue that hate crimes shouldn't be a separate category?
> 
> Good luck!



That would be the side I would take. I just cant seem to formulate the proper topic statment...


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

We are not allowed to do anything like evolution, abortion or the death penalty.
It sucks...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmmm... not much to choose from with all that taken out.  Damn professor.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> We are not allowed to do anything like evolution, abortion or the death penalty.
> It sucks...




I would argue the hell out of being told this.  Unless the teacher gave a me a good reason I'd probably drop the class then and there.  But I'm a suprisingly heavily opinioned person when it comes to things.  Plus I have a "they can kiss by butt" mentality to people who try to infringe on others rights.  

Sorry, not helping much at all.   :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

The evilness of the three stooges.....how's that for a topic??


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

Haven't seen them .. and don't want to.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

3 stooges are entertaining enough...if in a mind dead silly way


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you everyone that played with my little chippy.  He is feeling better.  I didn't even know there was a 'play with' option for petz.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmmmm... what are we going to do tonight, brain?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 27, 2004)

same thing we do every night pinky,....um laundry.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Tonight we are gaming...in fact, you'll all invited.  So, if you can make it to Columbus Ohio in an hour, we'll be starting!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

but I already did my laundry.  I hung it all up and put it away while orchid took control of the computer.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

laundry is easy, its cleaning the apartment that stinks


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Calculates time it would take to catch a plane to columbus.  looks at bank account.  decides against it.

Damn.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> laundry is easy, its cleaning the apartment that stinks




no, that's before you clean it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

orchid would agree with you on that, Croth.

Right now we're trying to figure out how to restructure out apartment to fit in a love seat and couch.

one of our neighbors is moving to florida and she is getting rid of most of her stuff so she doesn't have to move it.  So, we're getting a good deal on a nice loveseat and couch.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Calculates time it would take to catch a plane to columbus.  looks at bank account.  decides against it.
> 
> Damn.




I'm only about 15 minutes or so from the airport    We play every Tuesday, so if you find yourself lost in Ohio.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> orchid would agree with you on that, Croth.
> 
> Right now we're trying to figure out how to restructure out apartment to fit in a love seat and couch.
> 
> one of our neighbors is moving to florida and she is getting rid of most of her stuff so she doesn't have to move it.  So, we're getting a good deal on a nice loveseat and couch.




my place just seems to get dusty....and dust doesn't bother me so I don't notice it.  I just need to get on a cleaning schedule...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> no, that's before you clean it




not with some of the cleaners I use...phew they powerful


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not with some of the cleaners I use...phew they powerful




Just because they smell doesn't make them powerful, that's how much perfume they added.

And do try to stay away from the most powerful stuff as it promotes allergies, and impotense.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

it's not perfume powerful, just smelly..

and they aren't like industrial strength...all though my bathroom might need that


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

You can perfectly good cleaning products without dangerous chemicals, like AmWay or similar. And they are industrial strength.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

i just get whatever the grocer has for sale


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 27, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> orchid would agree with you on that, Croth.
> 
> Right now we're trying to figure out how to restructure out apartment to fit in a love seat and couch.
> 
> one of our neighbors is moving to florida and she is getting rid of most of her stuff so she doesn't have to move it. So, we're getting a good deal on a nice loveseat and couch.



 O o o o o.  I'll take a recliner.  You know you'd have no room for them.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i just get whatever the grocer has for sale




It's not like I'm telling you to change your world around right. I'm just enviromentally conscious.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

so, I shouldn't be pouring my extra cleaners in the town's resorvior?


----------



## ASH (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I would argue the hell out of being told this.  Unless the teacher gave a me a good reason I'd probably drop the class then and there.  But I'm a suprisingly heavily opinioned person when it comes to things.  Plus I have a "they can kiss by butt" mentality to people who try to infringe on others rights.
> 
> Sorry, not helping much at all.   :\




Nah.. your fine.. its just the teacher. I am doing the hate crimes angle.. my only problem is that I know nothing about the actual judicial reasoning. So, it will take lots of reasearch. I just have to find stuff that actually supports my claim.


I hate laundry, and can clean my apartment spotless in less than an hour. So Laundry is the challenge with me. Not cleaning..

Oh, and I hate math..
I am in Comp II right now! YAY me!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> O o o o o.  I'll take a recliner.  You know you'd have no room for them.



 well guedo, if you want the vibrating one, we may very well hand it over.  we're still looking at organization.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Math is great


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, I shouldn't be pouring my extra cleaners in the town's resorvior?





That's not what I meant. You shouldn't use chemical products at all if it can be avoided. That's what I meant.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Math is great



 I fully agreee Croth.  But we already had this conversation.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I fully agreee Croth.  But we already had this conversation.





I like math as well. I love making calculus in my head while working. Makes the time go a lot faster.


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

Best way to clean an apartment - soak it in petrol and torch it. Then it's very clean! And reduced to soot, but we ignore that last bit here at Pyromaniacs Anonymous...


----------



## ASH (Apr 28, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Best way to clean an apartment - soak it in petrol and torch it. Then it's very clean! And reduced to soot, but we ignore that last bit here at Pyromaniacs Anonymous...




Heheh fire... fire.. FIRE!!!


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I like math as well. I love making calculus in my head while working. Makes the time go a lot faster.




 Somehow the first time I read that sentence, I thought it said 'I love making calculus in my head while making love.' That was disturbing...


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Heheh fire... fire.. FIRE!!!




Well, my avatar is officially a Yellow Fire Mouse, so I need to keep up the appearance at least.

We come in Swarms, you know, and since we're Diminutive we can't be ahrmed by normal weapons! Hah!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Somehow the first time I read that sentence, I thought it said 'I love making calculus in my head while making love.' That was disturbing...




maybe a little more information about your mindset than we really needed


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Heheh fire... fire.. FIRE!!!



 Oooh. Fire. Fire good.  Fire Pretty.

*Fire Angry!!!!*


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Best way to clean an apartment - soak it in petrol and torch it. Then it's very clean! And reduced to soot, but we ignore that last bit here at Pyromaniacs Anonymous...



Petrol?  Is that some kind of cleaning product? 

<hides>


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> maybe a little more information about your mindset than we really needed




I don't have a mindset. I lost it   

Never leave your mindset in the pocket of your trousers when you put them into the washing machine.


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> well guedo, if you want the vibrating one, we may very well hand it over. we're still looking at organization.



NiiiiIiIiIiiiiIIIIIiiiiiccccccCCcccCCccceeeEEEEeeeEEEEEeeee


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Petrol?  Is that some kind of cleaning product?
> 
> <hides>




Actually...

PETROL is POSTCOUNT!



Ahem. I genuinely don't know why I just typed that.

But then its getting late and my brain is going fuzzy. As are my typing skills, because I just typed 'braibn' about 4 times in a row while trying to correct the typo


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Petrol?




Petrol is a carbon compound which you generally put in the petrol tank of your car.

In the US you probably say gas, or something like that.


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, I'm off to bed now. Night Hive!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

night fex.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> NiiiiIiIiIiiiiIIIIIiiiiiccccccCCcccCCccceeeEEEEeeeEEEEEeeee



 Every rearrangement plan so far leaves no place for that chair.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Nighty night 'fex.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

okay.  I'm bored.  we need a new topic.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Should we play the good old Hivemind favorite the question game for Petz next?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

After we're finished with the (little boring) word disasociation game, off course.


----------



## ASH (Apr 28, 2004)

I like the disassociation game, but its hard to remember what was said already...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

question game sounds like fun, doesn't it?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

I just try and keep track of the last two pages.  before that, it's hopeless.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I like the disassociation game, but its hard to remember what was said already...




just go wackier and wackier, that works for me.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

I think it's time for me to go to bed now.

Night everyone.

Don't forget to start that question game, right?


----------



## ASH (Apr 28, 2004)

What kind of question game..???


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> What kind of question game..???




The old fashioned Hivemind question game from Randomling's House.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

questions only.  you have to keep a conversation going using only questions as responces.


----------



## ASH (Apr 28, 2004)

I see,
 that sounds hard.. I need to go for now. I will be back on later..


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

It's fun.

Hints for the comedy list are up on randoms.

later Ash


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Doesn't help me much though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

oh well... we tried to pick some that were more obvious, but not too obvious.  We had a hard time coming up with one like that for 5.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

ok, now I am going to bed for real   promise.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 28, 2004)

Good night, AGGEMAM.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

night Agg.

hello darkness.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 28, 2004)

hello everyone!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

evening tallok.  more fun homework tonight?


----------



## the Jester (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Tallok, howzit goin?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Wheeee. Rufus is back in Petz.  Morrus has brought him back.  good fight.

How goes things Tallok & Jester?


----------



## ASH (Apr 28, 2004)

I am back..
Fear me now!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay.  Consider yourself feared.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 28, 2004)

yes, muchly more homework. good music though


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay.  Consider yourself feared.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello?  Anyone survive the drastic bouts of slowness?


----------



## Envel (Apr 28, 2004)

i am.  i guess.  this week has been slow for me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

slow weeks happen.  I usually enjoy them.
I've actually had stuff that needed to get done every day this week, so it hasn't exactly been slow here.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 28, 2004)

Not really slow for me.  Just had my weekend (Sun-Mon) but my kids kept me pretty busy the whole time.  Is it weird that I look forward to work sometimes as a place to relax?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Not too weird, Dungannon.  I've heard that comment often enough.  Kids can be a handful, after all. 

Well... okay, like I'd know.  But I can imagine...


----------



## Envel (Apr 28, 2004)

i don't think it is out of the ordinary, dungannon.   i am sure somebody has written a paper on it, or a somethin like it. 


i actually have stuff to do, but for some reason i am not doing it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

I take it that it is stuff you have to do, not stuff you want to do.

For we all shall bow down to the great god of procrastination.  For he is king.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> For we all shall bow down to the great god of procrastination.  For he is king.



I'll do it later.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah.  there is a definate reason as to why she doesn't have many followers.  Her clerics never get around to anything.


----------



## Envel (Apr 28, 2004)

a little of both.

i would to update my website, and think of new ideas for it...

i have to finish homework... sort of.  i can do it in the morning... i guess.

i would like to play Call of Duty...

i should finish my homework...


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi all. What's everyone not doing?


----------



## Envel (Apr 28, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi all. What's everyone not doing?




to many things, one of which is refreshing this page.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah.  I 've got a list like that.

I should work on the primary story hour post so I can get to uploading the first few journal entries.
I should get to reading "The Da Vinci Code"
I should get to looking at the petz code.

Stuff like that.  Those all have should & want to being interchangeable, but I'm too much of a procrastinator for my own good.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi all. What's everyone not doing?




Oh.  And I'm not avoiding facing Rufus in the arena right now....

Nope... Not at all.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 28, 2004)

ummmm... that great expectations essay that had a rough draft due yesterday. I haven't done that yet.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Ah. never read that one.  if I remember correctly, orchid hated it.


----------



## Envel (Apr 28, 2004)

howdy tallok!  hows the weather on your side of the hood?

may the paper treat you well


----------



## the Jester (Apr 28, 2004)

Never read it either.

However, I recently read a very good novel called _Chasm City_ by errrrr.... damn, what's his name... Alister... something.  

Anyhow, _Chasm City._ Great sci-fi.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

can't say I've heard of that one, Jester.  Then again, I haven't read most scifi (despite it being what I like to read the most).

Haven't read much at all in the past couple of months.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 28, 2004)

Alister Reynolds, I think is the author's name...

Wow, suddenly off-topic's hoppin'!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Things have sped up again.  It happens.

you can either blame or thank petz, depending upon your point of view.

Can't really say I recognize that author or her work, but, as I've said, I've had a rather limited exposure.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 28, 2004)

I'd like Petz more if I wasn't stuck in a fruitless battle!  

Neither I nor my opponent can do anything.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Still won't let you fight, huh?

Can't surrender either?

Edit- Just read the meta thread.  So McMathan is going to surrender then you guys are going to exchange funds, huh?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Well.. Morrus managed to cancel your fight for you and you've got a lot of cash on your hands.

Gonna train Pythagoras up a bit?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Good morning Hive!


----------



## Tallok (Apr 28, 2004)

good.... evening/morning/timeless space with homework in the middle of the night.
how're you?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Revived?   

Seriously, I'm ok. Just need my morning coffee now and I'll be great.

I'm also quite busy searching the web for cheap flights which is an arguos task.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 28, 2004)

where to?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> where to?




The States my friend


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Never read it either.
> 
> However, I recently read a very good novel called _Chasm City_ by errrrr.... damn, what's his name... Alister... something.
> 
> Anyhow, _Chasm City._ Great sci-fi.




Alistair Reynolds.

Very good stuff. Have you read his other books? All very good (though I don't like the very ending of his latest book, Redemption Gap I think it's called).

Edit: Actually, I think his name might be Anthony Reynolds.


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

*listens to Tori Amos*


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah.

W00t. w00t. w00t.

I just recieved the entire collection of the Coupling series (UK version naturally).


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

*meebles back into the thread*

Woo! My pbp game is speeding up again. Might get more than 2 GM posts in 7 days! 

And anyways... er... *sleeps*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *listens to Tori Amos*



 Good idea fex.  I haven't listened to Tori is a couple of weeks.  sounds like just what I need.

Too bad orchid has all of her cds with her. I'll have to rely on my own, smaller collection.

Morning hive.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning, Hive   Are the boards really slow or is i just me?

Carnifex, you wouldn't happen to be referring to the PbP I'm running, would you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Yup.  The  boards are indeed slow.

Ah.. Little Earthquakes.  Tori goodness.  now i have to find Choirgirl..


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Ugh, I think slow is an understatement.  This is seriously impacting my plans :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Ehh... could be worse.   at least posts are actually going through and pages are loading.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

True enough - and the network isn't kicking me offline twice an hour like it did all day yesterday  So I can live with it.  Just don't see any flurries of posts going off swimming through this lag...


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Morning, Hive   Are the boards really slow or is i just me?
> 
> Carnifex, you wouldn't happen to be referring to the PbP I'm running, would you?




No, I'm referring to my Acrozatarim game that I run


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

It is just slow enough to make the questions only game a little harder, but doesn't really affect anything else.


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Good idea fex.  I haven't listened to Tori is a couple of weeks.  sounds like just what I need.
> 
> Too bad orchid has all of her cds with her. I'll have to rely on my own, smaller collection.
> 
> Morning hive.




I think I'd have to rate Tori as my favourite music artist generally


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm sure they will have the boards back to it's normal speed soon.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Tori is one of my favorites.  I really can't choose one in particular to be my favorite.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

I really like Tori Amos, too.  All the CDs I had of hers were stolen several years ago, and I haven't gotten around to re-purchasing them.  I'm gonna have to do that soon (later, though, since I just spent $45 on a box full of anime)


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Carnifex:  OK, just checking.  I know mine has been slow lately too  

Speaking of which, I just sent you a pair of PMs over on Random's


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Personally, I only have little earthquakes and choirgirl hotel, but orchid has most of her cds and shorts.

unfortunately, she takes most of them with her to work each day.

Of hers, I was able to find Strange Little Girls and one of the Spark shorts.

What were people's thoughts on Strange Little Girls?

I rather like her cover of '97 Bonnie & Clyde but can't stand her version of Heart of Gold.  I think it might be because I'm a Neil Young fan and just like his version much better.  The song Strange Little Girls and I Don't Like Mondays came out well on it.

And what do people think of Tales of the Librarian?  I liked the old songs, but the new ones will take time to get used to (when I can swipe the cd away from orchid.

Out of all her albums, I'd have to say choirgirl is my favorite.  The beat of Raspberry Swirl just really makes you want to crank up the volume and dance (which is quite a feat, since I don't normally dance).


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

_i walks in...hears topic of Tori Amos.  Backs out slowly trying to do disturb anything..._


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

_The Deathmaster grabs Crothian_

Oh, no - you're not getting out of here that easily.

_Pulls him kicking and screaming into the Hive_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Awww. that's no fun Crothian.

Pete Abrams of Sluggy Freelance likes Tori.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Good work Sniktch.  Now quickly tie him down, tape his eyes open and start running the rainbow brite tape on continuous loop as punishment.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh, I can do better   

_Sniktch reaches into the Cloak of Shadows and pulls out tapes labelled "Yu-Gi-Oh", "Digimon", and "Hello Kitty"_

There.  Now that's torture...


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

And on that note, I'm goin' to lunch.  See ya in a little bit.

_Pops in a tape and presses Play before running off_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Isn't Hello Kitty a bit too heinous for his crime?

That's just..... evil.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

That's why they call me Rat Bastard  

Now, remember, I can transmit it direct to your implant too, If you really want me to


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

No no.  I'll be good. I'll be good.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

See honey, there's a place called heaven and a place called hell
There's a place called prison and a place called jail
And daddy's probably going to all of them but one when this is through
Cause mommy's got a new husband and a stepson too

She makes this song very, very disturbing with her whispered voice.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Aha!  A new evil plot is forming... global domination through Hello Kitty!  It is possible, they will all submit


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

From the Choirgirl Hotel rates pretty highly of all Tori's albums, definitely. Just so many good songs on that - the same is true of To Venus and Back, especially the very good second cd with all the tour songs on it 

Strange Little Girls... well, I like some of the songs on that (Strange Little Girls, I Don't Like Mondays) and a lot of it I think is a bit... meh. Not bad, just not my cup of tea. It's an album that I very rarely listen to. ALL of her other albums I have LOTS of songs that I can pick out and say 'love that one' but the Strange Little Girls album is definitely my least favourite of all of her stuff. The '97 Bonnie and Clyde cover is definitely very haunting when sung as a whisper by a woman, that's for sure!

I love Tales of a Librarian (perhaps because my gf is training to become a professional librarion   ). I have to say its the new songs on there that I like the most, I think. Also, Scarlet's Walk is _really_ good - again, loads of great songs. And 'I Can't See New York' is one haunting song.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

It won't work for long.  People build up tolerances.  Even to Sanrio.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

I liked Scarlet's Walk, from what I've heard of it.  It spends most of its time in orchid's work bag, though.

Her Scarlet's Walk tour was great.  Lots of great stuff in concert.  especially Taxi (I think that's what it is called).  It's a great little album.  The only other concert of hers I've been to is her 5 1/2 week tour (the part of her Choirgirl tour that she did with Alanis).  That was a good concert and i went with friends that were more Alanis fans than Tori fans.  We both felt that our artist put on a better performance.  Damn she can REALLY rock out Raspberry Swirl.  That's gotta be one of my most favorite of hers.

And yes, Strange Little Girls is my least favorite of her cds.  I just like it better when she's Tori, not someone else.

As for Tales of the Librarian, I've heard that one maybe once or twice months ago.  That one also perpetually stays in orchid's bag.  Can't blame her.  They are her cds, after all.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

It doesn't have to work for long - just enough to get me to phase 2.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Step 1 - Collect Underpants.

Step 3 - Profit


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

forget prophit..it's all about the butter pecan ice cream


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh my, he survived the Hello Kitty torture - I guess you really can't kill an ooze!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Not Thin Mint Chocolate Ice Cream?

And no, it's not because I like Neil that I don't like her version of Heart of Gold.  Her version is just plain bad.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Oh my, he survived the Hello Kitty torture - I guess you really can't kill an ooze!




Hello kitty doesn't bother me....why should it?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Remember, oozes aren't susceptible to crits, paralysis, stunning, or sleep effects and are mindless, so immune to all mind affecting effects.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

But you can bull rush them off of cliffs - go figure...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

ya, but we bounce


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

bouncy bouncy bouncy bounce.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

But according to the rules they would take falling damage and go *SPLAT*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

that'd be quite a mess to clean up.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> But according to the rules they would take falling damage and go *SPLAT*




not according to rule 0


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Thats why we don't let you use rule 0 around here, Crothy


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

But which one of us is the DM that gets to use Rule zero?


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

Piratecat.  We're all figments of his imagination, after all


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

except KidCthulhu.  For he is her slave.

And I don't think he minds that one bit.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 28, 2004)

And who could blame him?

Ia!  Cthulhu toboggan!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Not really.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 28, 2004)

G'afternoon, Hizzive!

Wow, this is supposed to be my day off, but I just got done with a bunch of work crap now... and it's almost 3 pm.    

Sigh... thank god they pay me or I'd have to quit.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Pay is always good.

nd I've learned from watching my father that work never lets you go.  He works during days off, vacations, sickdays, and after he comes home from work.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah, but I need my time off. 

I try really really hard to leave work at work, but it won't always let me.  :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

That's work for ya.  Always follows you around.

Damn thing.

Hmm.. so what is up tonight/today?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Good evening Hive!

Busy making money I see


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 28, 2004)

Money?  What's that?  I haven't seen any of that since I got married & had kids...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Of course.  What else would we be doing?  Need to be able to afford upgraes to take on Rufus, after all.

The questions only thread is going well.


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 28, 2004)

Just watched Kill Bill 2. Good stuff


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

And I recieved the entire Coupling UK tv series today, so I have 'work' to do


----------



## the Jester (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree with Carnifex... KBII was great!    I really enjoyed it- pt 1 was like a ballet of violence; part 2 was like the poetry of violence.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> The questions only thread is going well.




I thought it might be, it's a pretty good game for this sorta thing after all.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Hven't seen KB 1 or 2.  My friends rave about them, but Tarintino is a bit too violent for me.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

saw KB1 and it was "ehh" might see KB2 don't really know yet


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow.  this thread is almost done.  It looks like it'll die before it reaches 3 days old.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

not too bad...slow by old standards, fast by the new ones


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

I blame Pira .. no wait .. I blame Petz


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Doing pretty good, as far as I'm concerned.

And yes.  I blame petz for my postcount and for the hive's revival.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

its no ones blame, just the aligning of planets and cosmic bodies


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> And yes.  I blame petz for my postcount and for the hive's revival.




I also blame it for a lot of the newest slowdowns but what the heck?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

my blame has no malice behind it.  I really enjoy all this posting and petz.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

ya, it was odd that Morrus put in Petz in the midst of slowdowns


----------



## the Jester (Apr 28, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> its no ones blame, just the aligning of planets and cosmic bodies




Mmm, cosmic bodies.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

ya, they are pretty nice to look at


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, it was odd that Morrus put in Petz in the midst of slowdowns



 He said the program itself doesn't slow down the system.  i beleive him.

It does create a lot of extra traffic, but ehh.  s'okay.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Mmm, cosmic bodies.




Perv!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2004)

right...and extra traffic slows tyhis place down....that's my point


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Perv!




you just want some


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

definately something to be said for celestial bodies.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you just want some




I got some (or one in fact   )


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

now I'm jealous


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

orchid doesn't like it when I refer to her as my aphrodite.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> orchid doesn't like it when I refer to her as my aphrodite.




would she mind celestrial body then?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

why not?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

she doesn't believe it's true.

to please me, she responds "I believe you believe that."


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Well... I have to drive orchid to the store.  I'm expecting this thread to be closed by the time I get back.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

You can count on it!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

we live to serve...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> we live to serve...




yup, we are proffesional tennis players


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

or table tennis


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> or table tennis




or that .. yeah


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

or police....they protect and serve


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> or police....they protect and serve




No .. they protect and are _served_ donuts


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

serve..served...close enough


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> serve..served...close enough




LOL


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

we also live to amuse


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> we also live to amuse




If no one else then ourselves, right?


----------



## MerricB (Apr 29, 2004)

Yay! 2000 posts!

(Still a little way to go before I top my postcount on dragonsfoot and 3rdedition.org)

Cheers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm back and the thread is still here.  what's wrong with you people? 

oh yeah.  and a belated "Yeah 100 posts!"


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

we had to make sure you could kill it


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Yay! 2000 posts!




_it's a long way to the top if you wanna rock 'n' roll_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

sure sure.

store was packed as per usual.  now it is jeopardy time.  Whee?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 29, 2004)

You actually watch that? I'm amazed. Anyways time to start the new thread, and for me to say good night.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

really? packed store?  I never go to stores when they are packed...I aviod them.


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 29, 2004)

#400 Woo Hoo!

I get to close out a hive thread!

Doh! The tread count lied to me.


----------

